# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Marrëdhëniet nëpërmjet nuses dhe vjehrrës!

## Colomba

Kush e ka ne dore celsin e mirkuptimit ?

Nusja?

Vjerra?

Burri-djali?

Sipas jush nga peshon me teper faji per moskutimin?

----------


## PINK

C'a celesi e ke fjalen ti ? 

Po te kene secila celes me vete ska nevoje per celes mirekuptimi pastaj, gjerat shkojne smoooooth, pa u sforcu shume.

----------


## shpresa vranari

Te gjithe kane nga nje cels ne doren e tyre,por eshte problemi se si funksionon ky cels magjik.Zakonisht pesha bie mbi vjehren,sepse ajo duhet te toleroje per nje mirekuptim,per nje bashkesi sa me te ngrohte,dheajo vjen nga ajo rruge dhe i di gabimet.

----------


## FierAkja143

o zottt dhe nqs nuk do kisha as nje arsye per tu martuar....vetem fakti qe mund te kem maman e ti si maman time eshte nje arsye me vete!!
Femer me flori skam takuar ne jeten time.  LOVE HER! 


Meduket se celesin e mirekuptimit e ka nusja ne dore.  Jan bere kto nuset e reja direkt sa degjojn fjalen vjeher u rrengjethet mishi. lol Automatikisht mendojn se ajo eshte e keqe dhe ju do te keqen.  Nqs nusja eshte pozitive dhe nuk grindet kot ska pse te krijohen keqkuptime.  Ne fund te fundit vjehera eshte cik me e madhe ne mosh dhe duhet rrespektuar dhe ndo nje here toleruar.

----------


## mia@

E ka djali dhe vjehrra. Nusja eshte anetari i ri i familjes do ta quaja. Nese e mirepresin, e respektojne do i respektoje, dhe e kunderta.

----------


## Mau_kiko

Ktu gjith e kush sheh hallin e vet, secila pale do tia ngjisi pales tjeter se kush e ka ne dore 'celesin' per nje mardhenie sa me paqesore ne familje. Nuk ka "'celsin' e ka filani apo fisteku". Te gjithe kane pergjegjesite e tyre, te medha apo te vogla. Nje gabim i vogel ose nje keqkuptim i vogel, bejne qe te mos kete kurre mardhenie te mira nuse vjerre, pra e kane ato te dyja ne dore, jo vetem nusja ose vetem vjerra!

----------


## e panjohura

> E ka djali dhe vjehrra. Nusja eshte anetari i ri i familjes do ta quaja. Nese e mirepresin, e respektojne do i respektoje, dhe e kunderta.



Po mire e ke,por nese edhe ai ,,mysafir''mundohet qe ne start te sundoj ne ate shtepi,pa iu dite ,,hujin'' shum leht lind konflikti!Nese sejcila nga ne nisemi nga mamat tona,gjithmon do te kishim raporte te mira me vjerrat!Ani qe i kuptoj deri dikund vjerrat,e kan te veshtir te pajtohet me at qe djalin duhet ta ndaj me dikend ,,te huaj'' pasi ajo harron qe edhe ajo ishte nuse!

----------


## -Alda-

Them se ne te shumten e rasteve nuset e sotme jane bere pak grindavece. Ne Shkoder vjehrrat jane shume te mira  :ngerdheshje:  Pastaj si nuk degjova iher nje vjeherr duke u ankuar per nuset po gjithmone e kunderta. Po tu permendesh vajzave faktin qe do jetojne dhe me vjehrren ju bie pika. Celsin e mirekuptimit per mua e ka ne dore nusja pa perjashtuar ndonje rast te vecante qe mund te jete e kunderta. 
Nuset e shohin si nje penges vjehrren e shkrete e sa te jete keshtu normale qe gjerat s`do shkojne si duhet.

----------


## FLOWER

> Them se ne te shumten e rasteve nuset e sotme jane bere pak grindavece. Ne Shkoder vjehrrat jane shume te mira  Pastaj si nuk degjova iher nje vjeherr duke u ankuar per nuset po gjithmone e kunderta. Po tu permendesh vajzave faktin qe do jetojne dhe me vjehrren ju bie pika. Celsin e mirekuptimit per mua e ka ne dore nusja pa perjashtuar ndonje rast te vecante qe mund te jete e kunderta. 
> Nuset e shohin si nje penges vjehrren e shkrete e sa te jete keshtu normale qe gjerat s`do shkojne si duhet.


cfare pengese mi. pengese per cfare? sot njerzit po rrine secili ne shtepi te vet e te jete per nusen as do me ia dit se cfare ben vjehrra, le te rrije ne hall te vet. po eshte vjeherra qe do me dit c'ben nusja me djalin, jep keshilla, behen 100 mendje per nje vendim dhe merre me leng se mishi u heng pastaj.

----------


## maryp

qe raporti nuse-vjeherr te jete i mire varet nga te dyja...si nga nusja dhe nga vjehrra..duhet te kete nje deshire reciproke per mirkuptim dhe njohjen e te mirave dhe te negativiteteve...cdo njeri ka te mirat dhe te keqijat e tij..e rendesishme eshte qe njeriu te dije cilet jane kufinje e tij dhe ne shume raste te toleroje.
nusja duhet te mendoje qe ka marre per burre djalin e nje nene dhe ajo e ka rritur me te mirat dhe keqijat e tij, ndersa vjehrra duhet te mendoje qe ajo eshte nusja qe djali ka zgjedhur dhe perderisa djali ka vendosur te ndaje jeten me te dicka te mire do kete dhe nusja

----------


## -Alda-

> cfare pengese mi. pengese per cfare? sot njerzit po rrine secili ne shtepi te vet e te jete per nusen as do me ia dit se cfare ben vjehrra, le te rrije ne hall te vet. po eshte vjeherra qe do me dit c'ben nusja me djalin, jep keshilla, behen 100 mendje per nje vendim dhe merre me leng se mishi u heng pastaj.



Nuk je me ne kohen e Kanunit moj qe vjehrra kishte ne dore gjithcka. 
Cila vjeherr sot jep keshilla apo ben ligjin aman. Vjehrrat sot nuk kane asgje ne dore te shkretat. Pastaj mos harro ti qe dhe nena jote eshte vjehrra e dikuj dhe sado e mire te jete per ty nuk eshte per te.

----------


## Nete

Mendoj se qelesin kryesor e ka vjehrra,nese e pret mir nusen dhe ndjen dashuri e dhembsuri si ndaj djalit ashtu edhe nuses,kjo shkon per se mbari edhe nusja do ta doj si nenen e vet,perndryshe behen xheloze dhe urrejn njera tjetren.

----------


## [Perla]

Teme qe eshte diskutuar sa here. gjithesesi
Nqs nder raportet vjerre nuse ruhet respekti (dhe nuk cenohet ne asnje menyre ai) nuk ka si lindin probleme. Djali duhet te dije te beje diferencen mes nenes dhe gruas, kurse nusja e re ta kete fare te qarte se mes saj dhe vjerres ekzistojne mentalitete te ndryshme, e te te zbutesh ato duhet shume kohe, ndaj vlen per te te hapi rruge.

----------


## gloreta

> Kush e ka ne dore celsin e mirkuptimit ?
> 
> Nusja?
> 
> Vjerra?
> 
> Burri-djali?
> 
> Sipas jush nga peshon me teper faji per moskutimin?




*Nuk ka gje me te mire se nusja bashke me burrin te transferohen dhe te marrin nje shtepi vec, sesa te rrine bashke, se ashtu nuk ka vec grindje. Po ashtu edhe vjehrra me vjehrrin te rrine bashke.
Celesin e kane vete me vete.
Me mire keshtu se bashke.*

----------


## gesti_7

Mendoj se me e mira eshte qe te banojne afer me njeri-tjetrin, si ne nje pallat apo ne nje lagje, por te rrish ne nje shtepi eshte shume e veshtire, pasi dihet qe do kete sherre. Imagjinoni ne qe i kemi prinder edhe zihemi me ta, pasi po shkojne ne nje moshe qe mendojne se po u bie pushteti karshi nesh dhe nderhyjne ne shume gjera qe nuk duhet te nderhyjne dhe per rrjedhoje krijohen shume konflikte.
Por edhe ti lesh ne mes te 4 rrugeve nuk ke si i le pasi kjo eshte nje mosmirenjohje dhe nje barbarizem qe mund ti besh prindit duke e ditur se sa kane vuajtur per te na rritur, se sa nete pa gjume kane kaluar kur ne mund te kishim edhe thjesht nje temperature etj etj.
Per mendimin tim menyra me e mire eshte qe ti kesh afer, por jo ne shtepi dhe te gjithe jetojne te lumtur.

----------


## Geri Tr

Artjola Toska ne nje kenge thoshte :e mira/e keqja: ire me vjehrren,mire me burrin,llafi i mire zbut dhe gurin..............ehu po ja qe nuk ndodh keshtu....gabim i madh eshte te marresh vjehrren ne shtepi se te behet si rrodhe.........rast me konkret nuk ka si familja ime,mami im me gjyshen nga ana e babit qe jetojne ne nje shtepi e urrejne njera-tjetren,faji i kujt eshte??????I babait qe e mori me vete,

----------


## Geri Tr

> jo i babit po vjehrra kishte qejf te grindej me te rene.


Dihet qe vjehrrat jane te rreshkitura dhe kane qef te grricen,kete e kane te gjitha,por si shqiptare qe jemi marrin tere fisin brenda ne shtepi

----------


## gloreta

> Dihet qe vjehrrat jane te rreshkitura dhe kane qef te grricen,kete e kane te gjitha,por si shqiptare qe jemi marrin tere fisin brenda ne shtepi


njehere e nje kohe ashtu ka qene tani ne shqiperi nuk ke cte besh, nuk jeton dot me sociale si jashte shtetit. Dhe te tjereve nuk u mbetet gje tjeter vec te durojne njeri tjetrin te e njejta kasolle.

----------


## fisniku-student

Gjithnje Nusja eshte Problemi  :ngerdheshje: * "Sepse eshte Nusja ajo qe ia rremben djalin Vjehrres dhe atë ne mes te shtepis se saj"* (Doren ne zemer kjo eshte gje e rende)

Mos menduat ju femrat qe Vjehrra te ju pres ne shtepin e saj me tepih te kuq dhe nga nje masazh kineze per qdo te dielle  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## FLOWER

> Nuk je me ne kohen e Kanunit moj qe vjehrra kishte ne dore gjithcka. 
> Cila vjeherr sot jep keshilla apo ben ligjin aman. Vjehrrat sot nuk kane asgje ne dore te shkretat. Pastaj mos harro ti qe dhe nena jote eshte vjehrra e dikuj dhe sado e mire te jete per ty nuk eshte per te.


te gjitha zogu japin keshilla ashtu si me lezet, s'ti japin ty jo, por cunit te vet. nena ime neser pasneser te marre ate qe meriton per sjelljen e vet si nga i biri ashtu edhe nga nusja.
ti zogu meqe e paske me qejf, laji edhe kembet po do asaj tendes.

----------

